# Solar Charger for Garmin Edge



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi all,

Has anyone here used the Solarstyle brand chargers on their Garmin GPS? They have a model that charges at about 300 ma and supposedly should charge the 305 in about 5 - 6 hours of light. I'm doing the Hut-to-hut and plan on taking the 305 along, and hoping that this unit in the top of my Hbar bag will keep the GPS charged for the entire trip, as well as let me charge the phone, etc... while I am traveling. Be interested to hear what experiences (if any) someone may have to share.


----------



## Haroldlikesbikes (Jan 3, 2006)

Let's bring this one back.

I just ordered my edge 705 to replace my 305. I'm going out for a week in Colorado backpacking and would love to bring it with me. Any idea about solar charging? I was thinking a small trickle charger on the top of my pack.


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

rei has some products that i saw in one of there catalogs

here is one of the products they have not sure if it would work with the garmin or not guess it just depends on what kind of a plug it takes (i assume usb)

anyways here is the direct link

http://www.rei.com/product/778198

joe


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

As an alternative, try a 4AA->USB charger to charge the Garmin edge via usb. The device could also charge your phone with the right adapter.

Something like this, though that one is a bit expensive.


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 29, 2005)

notnormal said:


> As an alternative, try a 4AA->USB charger to charge the Garmin edge via usb. The device could also charge your phone with the right adapter.
> 
> Something like this, though that one is a bit expensive.


That's the better option. Solar is not fast and requires direct sunlight, so charging while on the move would be challenging


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah...I'm not sold on Solar myself. Good concept, but not quite there yet in execution (IMHO).

I've got a AAA pack I use as an extender for the longer trips (my mp3 player uses AAA's, so I have a supply of rechargables on hand). For over-night or multi-day trips I have a Black and Decker power anywhere unit. It does great with the USB but I also have the option of a 120V ac plug in for things like the cell phone. It's bulkier, but I haven't had any issues yet.


----------

